# New Beretta Px4 Storm 40 Cal. Full Size jaming



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a new Px4 about a month ago and have shot about 195 rounds, the gun is still jamming on me every 3rd - 4th round and sometimes it will jam one after another. I am still shooting target rounds, so far I have used Winchester 165 gain FMV, PMC Bronze 180 gain FMJ,
Remington 180 grain UMC and Blazer 165 grain FMJ. Each type has jammed the same so far.
I am writing to ask if anyone else knows if this is typical of a new gun. I have been told that I do need to put about 200-250 rounds through the Px4 to brake it in. This is my first hand gun so I can only go by what a few people have told me so far .. 
Thank you for any help that you can give.
Salisbury


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It might just be a new gun, but...

It might also be your shooting technique.
Semi-auto pistols need the entire recoil impulse, to function properly. This is particularly true when you're using light, target loads.
So, if you do not grip the gun firmly enough, with rigidly-locked wrist and elbow, you may be absorbing some of the recoil impulse that the gun needs.

Try the "death grip" technique: Grip it tightly and hard. Keep your arm(s) rigid. "Isolate" your trigger finger, so that only it moves when you press the trigger.

Now, are you still experiencing jams?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

In my classes I talk about the different types of jams and make it a point to mention the limp-wristed jams caused by new polymer guns not getting enough force to properly bring the slide to the rear and eject the empty casing. 

This is most predominant in Glocks from my experience because I can actually cause this jam by simply holding the gun loose enough to induce it. 


I can't force it to the same degree with other polymers, but the principle applies regardless. 

Do what Steve said above and see if that alleviates your problem to any degree. If so, problem solved.


----------



## MaxResponse (Jan 27, 2014)

OGCJason said:


> In my classes I talk about the different types of jams and make it a point to mention the limp-wristed jams caused by new polymer guns not getting enough force to properly bring the slide to the rear and eject the empty casing.
> 
> This is most predominant in Glocks from my experience because I can actually cause this jam by simply holding the gun loose enough to induce it.
> 
> ...


Two good pieces of advice. Similar issue my Dad had when I finally converted him to semi-autos years ago. He just couldn't believe his wrist was causing the issue. Once he saw it was him, guy has been a freaking machine. BTW, post up and let us know if your problem is worked out. I like the design of that pistol a great deal. How accurate is it? Good luck!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The PX4 Storm is one of my CC pistols, so I am partial myself...do let us know!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

salisbury74 said:


> I bought a new Px4 about a month ago and have shot about 195 rounds, the gun is still jamming on me every 3rd - 4th round and sometimes it will jam one after another. I am still shooting target rounds, so far I have used Winchester 165 gain FMV, PMC Bronze 180 gain FMJ,
> Remington 180 grain UMC and Blazer 165 grain FMJ. Each type has jammed the same so far.
> I am writing to ask if anyone else knows if this is typical of a new gun. I have been told that I do need to put about 200-250 rounds through the Px4 to brake it in. This is my first hand gun so I can only go by what a few people have told me so far ..
> Thank you for any help that you can give.
> Salisbury


Something is wrong, not a break in issue, as the pistol should have no malfunctions out of the box and especially no malfunctions after 195 rounds. You say this is your first pistol? Hmmm, given the advice above about limp wristing, did you clean and lube the pistol before your first outing?

Out of the ammo listed, which ammo jammed the worst? How was it jamming? Stove pipes; failure to feed, nose dives? Slide not locking back after last round? Lastly, have you shot other .40 cal handguns or do you have any previous handgun experience?

Have you let anyone else shoot the handgun who has experience(i.e. rangemaster)? Did you read the owners manual, proper take down and reassembly? Beretta doesn't manufacture any firearm requiring a 200-250 round break in period, or at least none I'm aware of.


----------



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

All of the ammo that I have listed has jammed the same way. From your definition the type of jam that I am having is the nose dives. The slid does not lock back after the last shot and I have to use the slide catch to lock the side. This has been happening after the 3ed or 4th round I have not been after to fire 5 rounds straight without the gun jamming. This is my first 40 cal. most of the other had guns that I have fired have been 9mm. I did read the manual before I shot the gun and I have cleaned the gun 2 times now. No one else has shot the gun get. I do not have an indoor shooting rage near me so I have only been able to shot the gun a few times out side when it is warm enough .


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Do the jams occur with one magazine ?
If so, it may be a problem with that magazine.

You could mark the magazines with a piece of tape so a problem magazine could be identified easily at the range.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

salisbury74 said:


> All of the ammo that I have listed has jammed the same way. From your definition the type of jam that I am having is the nose dives. The slid does not lock back after the last shot and I have to use the slide catch to lock the side. This has been happening after the 3ed or 4th round I have not been after to fire 5 rounds straight without the gun jamming. This is my first 40 cal. most of the other had guns that I have fired have been 9mm. I did read the manual before I shot the gun and I have cleaned the gun 2 times now. No one else has shot the gun get. I do not have an indoor shooting rage near me so I have only been able to shot the gun a few times out side when it is warm enough .


I'd call Beretta, pistol should be working out of the box, you might try using Wolff extra power magazine springs to see if that helps keep the noses up, and/or you could replace your current recoil spring. Sounds like too much recoil spring or not enough magazine spring, or both. Very good advice from bykerhd as well. I just don't see it being an extractor issue being it's a new pistol, but you may want to check that out as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*"Nose-Dive" Jam:*
1. Bad magazine. Mark the magazine, and try another.
2. Rough feed ramp. Try another magazine and, if it also malfunctions, polish the feed ramp. (Ask me for instructions.)
3. Poor technique: Limp-wristing. Hold the pistol more firmly.

*Slide-Lock Not Working Properly:*
1. Bad magazine. (See above.)
2. Poor technique: Limp-wristing. Hold the pistol more firmly.

_In the case of a beginning pistol shooter, always check technique first._


----------



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to let everyone know what the problem was with my Px4 Storm. I ended up having to send the gun to a Beretta repair site, after the inspection they found the gun was missing the slide stop spring and found a small burr of plastic on the feedramp. I got the gun back today and it is working just fine. Thanks for every ones help.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

salisbury74 said:


> I want to let everyone know what the problem was with my Px4 Storm. I ended up having to send the gun to a Beretta repair site, after the inspection they found the gun was missing the slide stop spring and found a small burr of plastic on the feedramp. I got the gun back today and it is working just fine. Thanks for every ones help.


Good to know that the problem has been resolved.

Damn American-Made Berettas. :smt076

This is what I was talking about in another thread. :smt091


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe all the PX4s are Italian made, unless I am mistaken. 

Glad you have it fixed


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I believe all the PX4s are Italian made, unless I am mistaken.
> 
> Glad you have it fixed


I think that you are right.

Now, I'm really pissed. :smt011


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Not all the PX4's are Italian made, the full size and compact with the rotating barrels are Italian made, the subcompact is made in the USA. MMM, the slide stop spring missing? I could see that creating a problem with it jumping up and down with no tension between cycles. I would suspect the OP had something to do with that.


----------



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

My Px4 is a full size with rotating barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my experience with the PX4s are all with full size, and I have only ever seen Italian models. I have had two of these myself.

Word on the 92s is that the return rate/problem rate is a little higher on Italian models than USA models. That came from a self reported ex Beretta employee a while back at the Beretta Forum. 

My previous issues I have had with 92 models were on Italian made ones, as chance would have it.

I have had no problems with USA made Berettas, and they are actually my preference.


----------



## salisbury74 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just wanted to update everyone on my PX4 Full size 40 cal. I have now shot over 300 rounds since I got it back and have had not one problem with it.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

salisbury74 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on my PX4 Full size 40 cal. I have now shot over 300 rounds since I got it back and have had not one problem with it.


Thanks for the update. The PX4 is high on my future purchase list.


----------

